# SHOULD I TELL MY EMPLOYER ABOUT OUR FERTILITY TREATMENT??



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

Is it best to tell your employer about fertility treatment?

Please share your experiences.... Thanks x


----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

I guess it depends on your circumstances. I have has two cycles. The first I had to tell my line manager when I was having appointments as I had loads despite the hospital where I was having the ivf being relatively near to my office. By the time of my second cycle, I WAS the line manager, and effectively have much more control over my time and in not such a position to ask permission for absence/lateness and I just told my team that I had doctor appointments as explanation. But I was also lucky in the clinic being near to work, blood tests could be done before my work started in the morning, egg collections were on a Friday (no-one misses you on a Friday) and the eventual egg transfer was done on a Saturday. So in the end the treatment wasn't too intrusive on my work time and no-one knows I did a second cycle. But had the clinic been further away, then it would have been much more of a problem. One thing you might consider doing is getting your clinic to try to give you as much detail about your treatment cycle as possible so you have a good idea how it might impact your role and then you can discuss with your employer to give them as much notice as poss. I hope that helps a bit. 

M


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it depends on your job and how much time off you are planning on taking. I did tell my manager and so she was very understanding and all the time off for appointments I needed and was fine with me taking time off for the 2ww. If you have a physical job you may want to tell them, or if you work strange hours and may need to inject at work.

best of luck x


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

I had to because I had to have so much time off (for appointments, and then through needing time off from side effects etc.). If you can tell them, it's probably for the best, they'll probably be much more understanding about time you need off then if you just let them think you are ill or something x x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it depends on your manager. 

For our first cycle, I told my head teacher that I was having an ' oporation'. However, after it failed and we went forward with more cycles, I told him and he was lovely. Just had to tell him when appointments were.

However, on our last cycle, a new head started and I told him about tx. He was not supportive, told everyone and made life very hard (I had managed to keep the previous tx secret, but the last one was broadcast to the world and its wife!).

If you do decide to tell, I hope your boss is understanding. Good luck with your tx. 

Xxxx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't want o tell my manager but. Had to. I felt terrible after I told him as i really didn't want to but the truth is they need to know to understand. I had to miss an exceptionally important day because of my day off for taking he eggs out. Thank goodness I had told him...he was understanding I just think underneath he thought crap she may get pregnant then what will I do. But I had no choice.


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't want o tell my manager but. Had to. I felt terrible after I told him as i really didn't want to but the truth is they need to know to understand. I had to miss an exceptionally important day because of my day off for taking he eggs out. Thank goodness I had told him...he was understanding I just think underneath he thought crap she may get pregnant then what will I do. But I had no choice.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Tinky- I think it depends on your personal circumstances and how you feel about telling. I work in a solicitors ofice dealing with care proceedings and child neglect/abuse. Due to obvious reasons I eventually had to tell the Snr Partner of my treatment and the stress and difficulties of work. Turned out he and his wife went through IVF. He was very sympathetic and supportive. He told me no-one else need know and he would authorise all my appointments and time off giving a suitable reason but not the true reason. I feel so relieved now and at least that bit of stress has now gone, I can concentrate on me and our treatment.

Good luck whatever you decide  

Essie xx


----------

